# تصميم وجه ذئب



## ابو بحـر (16 أبريل 2010)

ارجوا ان ينال اعجابكم عملي المتواضع 









​


----------



## salah_design (16 أبريل 2010)

يعجز القلم واللسان عن التعبير عن تقييم اعمالك 
ربي يحفظك عمل في غاية الروعة ولو انها شهادة من تلميذ لاستاذه


----------



## ابو بحـر (16 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

تسلم يا صلاح انت بتعرفني انا ابو بحر ​


----------



## salah_design (16 أبريل 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> تسلم يا صلاح انت بتعرفني انا ابو بحر ​


ابو بحر صلاح يعرفك ولكن اعمالك تفرض نفسها على القاصي والداني 
سلمت يداك وربي لا يحرمنا من ابداعتك


----------



## khaled farag (16 أبريل 2010)

تسلم إيدك أخى أبو بحر


----------



## ابو بحـر (17 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

تحياتي لك اخي خالد اسعدني مرورك


----------

